# Should America metricate?



## anthroguy101 (May 12, 2010)

We're like aliens on this Earth being one of only 3 countries using completely different (and inferior) units of measurement.  Seriously, what could be simpler than Base 10?  Despite this fact, I'm sure the teabaggers would still claim that "nowhere in the Constitution does it tell us what units to use" and that this would be totally Orwellian, ignoring the fact that over 190 other "Orwellian" countries have done the same.  Even though the Constitution does not say you can do something does not mean you can't (unless it says you can't).

If you do support it, please tell me how it should be done.  IMHO, this is long overdue, and we cannot be competitive in a global economy by using different units and should not be politicized.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

inb4 everybody agrees with OP.

Again.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 12, 2010)

this is the what, 10th time we have had this thread?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Communists!!!


----------



## Ben (May 12, 2010)

What, do you expect someone to disagree with you? I mean really now.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

I think people have been saying that for quite some time

It'll truly make conversion so much easier and faster


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2010)

Oh yes, America should metricate.  I want to go metricate right now, actually.  I want to metricate like crazy.  Oh yeah. Me, Meter, Liter and Gram in a metrication ORGY.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Fuck yes.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> this is the what, 10th time we have had this thread?


What?  Why would a largely American-based fandom repeatedly bring up metrication, an issue most people I know really could care less about?  Kinda why I made this thread.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh yes, America should metricate.  I want to go metricate right now, actually.  I want to metricate like crazy.  Oh yeah. Me, Meter, Liter and Gram in a metrication ORGY.



I metricate three times a day. In fact, I'm metricating right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2010)

We should, it's annoying to convert back and forth.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 12, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> What?  Why would a largely American-based fandom repeatedly bring up metrication, an issue most people I know really don't care about?



there are Brits, Canadians, and other countries on here. largely is the key word in your statement, not all.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh yes, America should metricate.  I want to go metricate right now, actually.  I want to metricate like crazy.  Oh yeah. Me, Meter, Liter and Gram in a metrication ORGY.



I dunno, sex might be kinda difficult without any feet.

:3c


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

Metric>>>>>>>>>>Inches


----------



## foxmusk (May 12, 2010)

That's what SHE said!


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2010)

Fuck that. 

AS A PATRIOT AND LOVER OF THIS FINE COUNTRY I SAY FUCK YOU METRIC SYSTEM


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Yes. I am tired of half-assing the teaching of both. It confuses the hell outta kids until they have a horrible judgment of both.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> AS A PATRIOT AND LOVER OF THIS FINE COUNTRY I SAY FUCK YOU METRIC SYSTEM


But inches and that wasn't developed in america.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But inches and that wasn't developed in america.


Well duh, everything awesome America has was stolen.

WE STOLE THIS SHIT, WE WON'T GIVE IT BACK

AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Beastcub (May 12, 2010)

as some one who sucks at math metric is MUCH FRICKEN EASIER TO DEAL with.
measurements like 1/16th of a inch for f**ks sake is a pain the ass

i mean what is eaiser
add 1/4 of an inch to 1/16th of an inch or add 2.5 milimeters to 5.3 milimeters


----------



## Zontar (May 12, 2010)

Metricate sounds like masturbate.

There, we're done with that now.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 12, 2010)

Businesses should teach metric, and schools should teach conversion with Imperial units and Metric, because you are a lazy dumbfuck if you can't convert things properly in school, just like you are a dumbfuck if you can't read an analogue clock, or understand times in the 24 hour clock.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Why the US should switch to the metric system:

I still didn't have the english system down by the time I graduated from high school.

I became fluent in the metric system after staying in China for two months in middle school.


----------



## Smelge (May 12, 2010)

Fuck you America and your completely nonsensical "cup" measurements. What the fuck is a cup? I have lots of cups of varying sizes, so get your shit together and use a fucking measurement that works everywhere.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 12, 2010)

Before Americans go metric they should learn to spell the units correctly.

Metre.

Litre.

Is that really so hard?


----------



## Zolen (May 12, 2010)

Do what ever the hell ya want, does it really matter? They both get the job done


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fuck you America and your completely nonsensical "cup" measurements. What the fuck is a cup? I have lots of cups of varying sizes, so get your shit together and use a fucking measurement that works everywhere.


There is only room for one shark on this forum :V


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There is only room for one shark on this forum :V



EVERYONE CHANGE TO A SHARK

GO


----------



## Azbulldog (May 12, 2010)

It would make sense, but is there really a way to get everyone to switch? Not likely.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I metricate three times a day. In fact, I'm metricating right now.


 
Can I metricate with you?


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 12, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> We're like aliens on this Earth being one of only 3 countries using completely different *(and inferior)* units of measurement.  Seriously, what could be simpler than Base 10?  Despite this fact, I'm sure the teabaggers would still claim that "nowhere in the Constitution does it tell us what units to use" and that this would be totally Orwellian, ignoring the fact that over 190 other "Orwellian" countries have done the same.  Even though the Constitution does not say you can do something does not mean you can't (unless it says you can't).
> 
> If you do support it, please tell me how it should be done.  IMHO, this is long overdue, and we cannot be competitive in a global economy by using different units and should not be politicized.



Inferiority is a matter of opinion... and in my opinion, different is not inferior.  Neither is it superior.  It's simply... different.  You're also ignoring the fact America HAS been competitive in a global economy, for a very, very long time, using "different units".  In fact, the dollar was once the standard of the world, though its position at the top has decayed in recent years.  And yes, the dollar is as much a "unit of measure" as the inch and the pound.

Which brings up the subject:  If it is so important to standardize units of measure, why don't we all standardize our currency?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

What hell is the point of the imperial system? 1 4/16, what the hell. it is so much easier to do metric than imperial...


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Which brings up the subject:  If it is so important to standardize units of measure, why don't we all standardize our currency?



That's apples and oranges and you damn well know it, old man a typical Roose counterargument.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> EVERYONE CHANGE TO A SHARK
> 
> GO


More comrades ya?
Ushanka's all around.


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

I would have no problem switching to the metric system. Saves me the trouble of having to convert that shit.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Dear god yes. Always having to convert units is so tedious and I don't even know where American units come from in the first place.


Also so I can say "My penis is 20.32 centimeters."


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's *apples and oranges* and you damn well know it, old man a typical Roose counterargument.



When someone claims that, by using Imperial measure, *"we cannot be competitive in a global economy"*... well, then, how is it all these countries with different UNITS OF CURRENCY are able to be competitive?  It's a valid question for debate, Tycho.  Apples to oranges or not, it's all fruit.


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> When someone claims that, by using Imperial measure, *"we cannot be competitive in a global economy"*... well, then, how is it all these countries with different UNITS OF CURRENCY are able to be competitive?  It's a valid question for debate, Tycho.  Apples to oranges or not, it's all fruit.



We don't have to change our currency if we change our measurement system.  It's not compulsory.  You're taking the slippery-slope route, with the reasoning that "TODAY THEY'LL MAKE US USE METRIC! TOMORROW THEY'LL MAKE US USE THE EURO! WHAT'S NEXT, MAKING US ALL SPEAK ESPERANTO?! IT'S A CONSaksjdafdgjndf*gunshot*"


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> Dear god yes. Always having to convert units is so tedious and I don't even know where American units come from in the first place.
> 
> 
> Also so I can say "My penis is 20.32 centimeters."



Gratuitous post.

That's hot.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There is only room for one shark on this forum :V



True.

Now.

GET OUT!

Edit: Sure, but only if we can keep the gallon for fuel.


----------



## Kommodore (May 12, 2010)

ha ha fuck no 

there is no precedent


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> We don't have to change our currency if we change our measurement system. It's not compulsory. You're taking the slippery-slope route, with the reasoning that "TODAY THEY'LL MAKE US USE METRIC! TOMORROW THEY'LL MAKE US USE THE EURO! WHAT'S NEXT, MAKING US ALL SPEAK ESPERANTO?! IT'S A CONSaksjdafdgjndf*gunshot*"


 
It makes monetary conversion easier, and Europe is doing it.

I say the NAFTA countries make our own currency: The Amero.

And, Tycho, remember lingua francas. 

The Languages of Trade. Currently, they are English, Spanish, French, and Chinese.


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> It makes monetary conversion easier, and Europe is doing it.
> 
> I say the NAFTA countries make our own currency: The Amero.



The Amero won't happen in the US.  We're too fond of our dead Indian-killers and half-assed Revolutionary generals.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 12, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I say the NAFTA countries make our own currency: The Amero.



The Amero is a terrible idea in so many ways.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *We don't have to change our currency if we change our measurement system.*  It's not compulsory.  You're taking the slippery-slope route, with the reasoning that "TODAY THEY'LL MAKE US USE METRIC! TOMORROW THEY'LL MAKE US USE THE EURO! WHAT'S NEXT, MAKING US ALL SPEAK ESPERANTO?! IT'S A CONSaksjdafdgjndf*gunshot*"



Nnno...

You're not getting it, Tycho... or you're simply pretending to be dense.  Did you bother re-reading your first sentence before you posted?  *"We don't have to change our currency if we change our measurement system."*  I don't understand how you got from changing units of measure/currency to this idea that IF we change to metric... for some strange reason... it would mean we DON'T have to unify our currency (if we unified our currency, would this mean we don't have to unify our system of measure?)...    Where do you get this idea?  If we can have a different unit of currency and be "competitive in a global economy", why can't we have a different unit of measure, and still be competitive?  You need to explain your reasoning.  Especially in the face of historical facts, like America's success in a global economy even with a different unit of measure, not to mention different unit of currency.


----------



## Kommodore (May 13, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Amero


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Nnno...
> 
> You're not getting it, Tycho... or you're simply pretending to be dense.  Did you bother re-reading your first sentence before you posted?  *"We don't have to change our currency if we change our measurement system."*  I don't understand how you got from changing units of measure/currency to this idea that IF we change to metric... for some strange reason... it would mean we DON'T have to unify our currency (if we unified our currency, would this mean we don't have to unify our system of measure?)...    Where do you get this idea?  If we can have a different unit of currency and be "competitive in a global economy", why can't we have a different unit of measure, and still be competitive?  You need to explain your reasoning.  Especially in the face of historical facts, like America's success in a global economy even with a different unit of measure, not to mention different unit of currency.



No, it would not mean we would have to unify currency if we unified measure.  Last I checked there were plenty of metric-using countries with distinct currencies.  It is YOU who is dense.  You're the one insinuating that they would be joined at the hip.

Metric makes more fucking sense PERIOD.  Look at it.  Use it.  Base 10 counting.  IT WORKS.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, it would not mean we would have to unify currency if we unified measure.  Last I checked there were plenty of metric-using countries with distinct currencies.  It is YOU who is dense.  You're the one insinuating that they would be joined at the hip.
> 
> Metric makes more fucking sense PERIOD.  Look at it.  Use it.  Base 10 counting.  *IT WORKS.*



Ohhh!  And the Imperial system doesn't, I presume?

Yes, their are plenty of metric countries with distinct currencies... that's the point.  The OP has asserted that America can't compete in a global economy without changing over to the metric unit of measure... can't compete without unifying.  And yet, we HAVE competed in a global economy with the Imperial system of measure, just as we have with different currency.  Which is my point... the point you don't seem able to grasp.  Tell me something, Tycho... why is it I make a comment focused on a very specific OP claim, and you jump on me without understanding that focus?  I don't give a whiz about the issue, metric or Imperial, it all WORKS, just as the world works even with all these countries using different units of currency.  It points to the OP's claim being false, or at the very least, misinformed.  Though I prefer refering to it as a false assertion, myself...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 13, 2010)

I'm actually not crazy about the idea of America metricating, just because it would give the rest of us one less thing to poke fun at.


----------



## Nargle (May 13, 2010)

We already know both. It's good to be bilingual. Asking us to switch completely over to metric is like asking us to switch completely over to Spanish because that's what other countries speak. But it's still completely possible to learn both, and it's certainly doesn't take a whole lot of brain power to keep track of a few more units of measurement. 

Also, I'd like to mention that if you can only do math in units of 10, you're frickin' stupid.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2010)

Ok. Here's the thing. Just about every building, pipe, road, wire, and property line in America is built to imperial. 

Change to metric, and you are going to have incompatibility clusterfuckage the likes of which have never been seen before. 

"Pipe's broken. We need 3 foot segment of 2 inch pipe to replace it... I mean... um...  FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU."


----------



## Nargle (May 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention the fact that just about every measurement done by scientists is done in metric for universal consistency, even in the US. So people are basically preaching to the choir by declaring that the US should convert to metric.

Seriously, it's not like the US is cutting itself off from the world and saying "I don't wanna know what a meter is, LALALALAAA!"


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Yes, but it won't for a long long time. You can't just switch EVERYTHING IN THE COUNTRY overnight. Metric is already beginning to creep its way into everyone's lives.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Fuck metric, this country went completely off it's head and started using metric for absolutely everything sometime in the 1970's (except for miles, because no sod knows what the hell a kilometre is) and now it's impossible to fit a door to your house without having to chop bits off it. Also, a centimetre is too small and a metre is too big for estimate purposes. Metric is only useful for scientific purposes, not everday use.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Ok. Here's the thing. Just about every building, pipe, road, wire, and property line in America is built to imperial.
> 
> Change to metric, and you are going to have incompatibility clusterfuckage the likes of which have never been seen before.
> 
> "Pipe's broken. We need 3 foot segment of 2 inch pipe to replace it... I mean... um...  FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU."



And you think this has never happened to any other country that went metric, and that no solution was found? Pffft.



Jashwa said:


> Yes, but it won't for a long long time. You can't just switch EVERYTHING IN THE COUNTRY overnight.



Why not? That's how Australia and New Zealand did it in the 1960s.
Does that mean we're smarter than Americans? 

I find it hilarious that Americans still get hung up on issues that other countries have long since dealt with.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Why not? That's how Australia and New Zealand did it in the 1960s.
> Does that mean we're smarter than Americans?



Leaking water pipes, ill-fitting doors and draughty windows must be very common in the Antipodes.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Metric is only useful for scientific purposes, not everday use.



As a person living in a fully metric country who has lived with metric measurement for all my adult life, I say: you're talking *bollocks*.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Leaking water pipes, ill-fitting doors and draughty windows must be very common in the Antipodes.



No, we're just smarter than your average whingin' Pom.


----------



## Telnac (May 13, 2010)

Metric rocks.  Even having lived in America my entire life, I was surprised to find out how easy it is to switch to metric units when I first worked on a game that used 1 meter as the game unit.  3 meters is damned close to 10 feet.  Once you keep that in mind, thinking in meters is trivial.

Everyone already knows what a liter is, because soda comes in 2 liter bottles.

0C = freezing and 100C is boiling.  Seriously, who the F could possibly think that 32F = freezing and 212F = boiling makes any sense whatsoever?

The hardest thing people would have to get used to is being weighed in kilograms.  And really, is that so hard?

We should switch by putting both units on signs for 5 years, then ditching the outdated units outright.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> As a person living in a fully metric country who has lived with metric measurement for all my adult life, I say: you're talking *bollocks*.



And I've been forced to live with metric for my whole life, just because it's multiples of ten doesn't mean it's easier to use, especially when you have to saw bits off doors to make them fit.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And I've been forced to live with metric for my whole life, just because it's multiples of ten doesn't mean it's easier to use, *especially when you have to saw bits off doors to make them fit.*



That's because of idiot incompetent cowboy builders, not the metric system.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> And you think this has never happened to any other country that went metric, and that no solution was found? Pffft.



Population of Australia, circa 1960: 10,275,020

Population of America, now: 307,006,550

That, plus increased urbanization, more utilities, roads, etc since the 1960's. 

See why it might be a bit harder for us?

Especially in the middle of an economic crisis?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> That's because of idiot incompetent cowboy builders, not the metric system.



What about when the door frames are in imperial and the doors are in metric?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> That's because of idiot incompetent cowboy builders, not the metric system.



How is it the fault of the builders that the door frame was built using inches and the door built (at a later time, post metrication) using centimeters? 

Should they have punched a hole through the fabric of time to foresee the coming change in measurement units?


----------



## Telnac (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And I've been forced to live with metric for my whole life, just because it's multiples of ten doesn't mean it's easier to use, especially when you have to saw bits off doors to make them fit.


I have news for you: incompetent door builders will exist no matter what units you use.

As for parts & such, I expect there will exist imperial replacement parts for many decades to come after we switch.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I have news for you: incompetent door builders will exist no matter what units you use.



My house was built in 1936, the builders didn't know the UK would switch to metric in 30 years time.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 13, 2010)

If this is to be done, it would have to be gradual.

I wouldnt mind it, just would have to get used to it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

It would make things easier if everyone used the same system. Though I can use both Metric and imperial measurements so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 13, 2010)

Well, the simplest reason for me supporting metric is that I don't wanna adjust.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It would make things easier if everyone used the same system.



The world should have adopted the British Imperial system, not that nasty piece of French work. There are only two types of people who benefit from the metric system, tape measure makers and TV manufacturers (500mm sounds bigger than 19").


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Well, the simplest reason for me supporting metric is that I don't wanna adjust.



But you used Imperial in Hong Kong until 1965, and even though I was born 25 years after conversion I don't like using metric, partly because it's harder to estimate stuff and partly because I like being awkward.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But you used Imperial in Hong Kong until 1965, and even though I was born 25 years after conversion I don't like using metric, partly because it's harder to estimate stuff and partly because I like being awkward.



I was raised using metric.

It's just very difficult to switch. Your consciousness can't convert instantly.

Just like temperature. 28Â°C looks fine to me, but 82Â°F means nothing to me.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I was raised using metric.
> 
> It's just very difficult to switch. Your consciousness can't convert instantly.
> 
> Just like temperature. 28Â°C looks fine to me, but 82Â°F means nothing to me.



I just try to avoid the whole temperature thing because it's so bleeding confusing, in this country, and in Hong Kong until 1997, we use both, centigrade when it's cold and fahrenheit when it's hot, I have no idea why.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I just try to avoid the whole temperature thing because it's so bleeding confusing, in this country, and in Hong Kong until 1997, we use both, centigrade when it's cold and fahrenheit when it's hot, I have no idea why.



Well, that makes thing more complicated. But what can we do? Everything is not uniformed. However, inch still has it's power over older generations, and the feet and inch systems is still widely use. Only you don't get it be teached at school.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 13, 2010)

Stupids said:
			
		

> *Amero.*


 No.  We aren't Greece.  A sovereign currency is a good thing.

However, a simpler unit of measurement is something that other democracies have been able to accomplish hastily.  We tried the more gentle, gradual approach.  It failed.  Here's how I would do it if I were congressman Anthroguy101, Rep. MN (DFL):

EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY: The Fair Labeling Act is henceforth null and void.  Companies may now start using metric-only labeling.

Within 1 year: All road signs will have to be replaced and switched over to metric units.  There will be no imperial.  As shocking as that sounds, this is how other countries have done it.  Funding will be included for this provision of the bill.

Within 4 years: All broadcasts must switch to metric units for weather forecasting and other informative purposes.  This policy is to be enforced by the Federal Communications Commission.  Those that do not comply will have their license revoked.  Each broadcasting company is responsible for switching their equipment and the funding thereof.

Within 10 years: All military units and gauges must be switched over to metric, alongside of NASA and other government facilities, if they have not done so already.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

Anthroguy, you're a fucking extremist, we still have miles on the road signs and car speedometers and it's acceptable to state measurements in feet.


----------



## Thatch (May 13, 2010)

You americans are using a british system. Isn't that unamerican? :V


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You americans are using a british system. Isn't that unamerican? :V



George Washington was British too, does that make him unamerican?


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ohhh!  And the Imperial system doesn't, I presume?



12 inches in a foot, 3 feet in a yard, 5,280 feet in a mile, 8 oz in a cup, 2 cups in a pint, 2 pints in a quart, etc. compared with 10mm in a cm, 100cm in a m, 1000m in a km, 1000ml in a l, 1000 grams in a kg... Metric is efficient, simple, EASY to learn unless you've had Imperial hammered into your brain.  It's streamlined.  It allows for small measurements with millimeters, micrometers, nanometers - beats the hell out of xx/xx of an inch.  It's more precise. 



Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, their are plenty of metric countries with distinct currencies... that's the point.  The OP has asserted that America can't compete in a global economy without changing over to the metric unit of measure... can't compete without unifying.  And yet, we HAVE competed in a global economy with the Imperial system of measure, just as we have with different currency.  Which is my point... the point you don't seem able to grasp.  *Tell me something, Tycho... why is it I make a comment focused on a very specific OP claim, and you jump on me without understanding that focus?*  I don't give a whiz about the issue, metric or Imperial, it all WORKS, just as the world works even with all these countries using different units of currency.  It points to the OP's claim being false, or at the very least, misinformed.  Though I prefer refering to it as a false assertion, myself...



You are NOTORIOUS for your stances against change in the way the US handles EVERYTHING.  You are obsessed with keeping the EVIL OUTSIDE WORLD from messing with your view of your country and your world.  You can and will use any remotely suitable topic as a springboard for your reactionary politics.  You have demonstrated time and time again the stereotype of the stubborn old codger yelling GET OFF MY LAWN and pining for the days of blind patriotism and global ignorance that forms the CORE of right-wing ideology.  Your assertion that you were simply pointing out a flaw in the OP's reasoning is disingenuous.  We know your game pretty well by now, Roose.


----------



## Thatch (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> George Washington was British too, does that make him unamerican?



I wouldn't know. But would that be the first case of hypocrisy?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't know. But would that be the first case of hypocrisy?



Probably, the United States constitution says that you must have been born in the USA to become president, yet Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, James Monroe, John Quincy Adams and Andrew Jackson were all born before the USA existed and therefore none of them were entitled to become president.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2010)

Good luck getting all the lawmakers (most of which are older than some draconic mythical fursonae) to agree to the change. It's one thing when you have kids who can pick up the measurements or use both as the situation demands. I use celsius and Fahrenheit, Celsius gives me a general idea of what teh outside temperature is like, and Fahrenheit is a tad more specific. But either works if you just need to think "okay, do I need to put on a jacket or windbreaker? Or can I just walk around in shorts? Oh, no." 

Of course, no conversion story will be as good as this blind idiot translation from a Love Hina scan. http://www.onemanga.com/Love_Hina/13/04/


----------



## Oovie (May 13, 2010)

They push us to learn more than one language as it benefits our intellect, yet whine and moan about two units of measurements? Hypocrites!


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 12 inches in a foot, 3 feet in a yard, 5,280 feet in a mile, 8 oz in a cup, 2 cups in a pint, 2 pints in a quart, etc. compared with 10mm in a cm, 100cm in a m, 1000m in a km, 1000ml in a l, 1000 grams in a kg... Metric is efficient, simple, EASY to learn unless you've had Imperial hammered into your brain.  It's streamlined.  It allows for small measurements with millimeters, micrometers, nanometers - beats the hell out of xx/xx of an inch.  *It's more precise. *



Ohhh... so a metric nut on a metric bolt fits "more precise" than an Imperial nut on an Imperial bolt... gotcha!




Tycho said:


> You are *NOTORIOUS* for your stances against change in the way the US handles EVERYTHING.  You are obsessed with keeping the EVIL OUTSIDE WORLD from messing with your view of your country and your world.  You can and will use any remotely suitable topic as a springboard for your reactionary politics.  You have demonstrated time and time again the stereotype of the stubborn old codger yelling GET OFF MY LAWN and pining for the days of blind patriotism and global ignorance that forms the CORE of right-wing ideology.  Your assertion that you were simply pointing out a flaw in the OP's reasoning is disingenuous.  We know your game pretty well by now, Roose.



Ohhh... so, being happy with things as they are, rather than ranting on and on like a bitch, makes me NOTORIOUS.  Good job, Tycho... way to profile someone you've never met!  Point of fact, Tycho:  There is no "outside" world.  We all live on the same planet, we are all of the same species but of different views and cultures and upbringings.  Pointing out a "flaw" in the OP's reasoning is a valid point to question, a valid point to debate.  Tell me, Tycho, what "game" are you playing?  Because you are playing a game here, whether you admit it or not.  I think others here can see the game, as well.  It doesn't seem to matter how many times I prove someone wrong, only to have them ignore my information... people calling me a "fundie" when I make it quite clear I'm not... you calling me "reactionary" when I'm not in any way interested in politics.  However, I also have no problem taking part in political debates.  For me, it's fun, because I have no vested interest... well, other than the fact I might not like the people running my Government, but then, I've never been crazy about having the incompetent hanging over my head, whether it's my boss at work or my President/Congress-critter.

But hey, that's life, roll with it.  And have fun discussing it with people who do invest way too much mojo into the subject matter.  You know, the very fact you use the term "stereotype" to describle "old codger" should tell you something about that "face" I play with.  Yes, play.  You do know how to play, don't you, Tycho?  After all, you did say:  *"We know your game pretty well by now, Roose."*  Perhaps it's time for me to change the gameplan?  Not play the "stereotype" of the Old Codger, and play the one of... well, I don't know... you wanna pick the new "rules", Tycho?  You wanna give me another stereotype to play "face" with?  You want some pie?

Oh, I find your use of the terms "blind patriotism" and "global ignorance" amusing.  Thanks for the laugh.  Well, not a laugh, but a chuckle, to be honest.  You reeeally need to stop buying such tight underwear.........

Oh, and another thing... I will use any remotely suitable topic to express my views just as freely as anyone else here, understand?  If you don't agree with my views, fine.  No apple out of my pie.  Just don't try to present yourself as the Arbiter of Truth.  Your views are no more valid than mine.  If America should decide to "metricate", fine by me.  Doesn't affect my life, doesn't change the way I do business.




TashkentFox said:


> Probably, the United States constitution says that you must have been born in the USA to become president, yet Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, James Monroe, John Quincy Adams and Andrew Jackson were all born before the USA existed and therefore none of them were entitled to become president.



Interesting point of fact, isn't it?


----------



## Shaui (May 13, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with imperial units, hell, the USA uses metric in the laboratory and imperial on the road, diverse units of measure ftw?


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, and another thing... I will use any remotely suitable topic to express my views just as freely as anyone else here, understand?  If you don't agree with my views, fine.  No apple out of my pie.  Just don't try to present yourself as the Arbiter of Truth.  Your views are no more valid than mine.  If America should decide to "metricate", fine by me.  *Doesn't affect my life, doesn't change the way I do business.*



But it does, or you wouldn't have bothered making your first post in this thread.  You're funny, with your "I don't care about politics, religion etc." nonsense, when you clearly have a political/social agenda just like everyone else.

Goodness, for such an old snake you sure have plenty of venom.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Why not? That's how Australia and New Zealand did it in the 1960s.
> Does that mean we're smarter than Americans?
> 
> I find it hilarious that Americans still get hung up on issues that other countries have long since dealt with.


It means you have WAYYYY less people and way less roads and utilities. Also, with less people come less stubborn people.


----------



## Wreth (May 13, 2010)

It makes me laugh how americans think metric countries do absolutely everything in metric.


----------



## Viva (May 13, 2010)

Yes.  It would make work and measurements a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

Well, 150mm sounds a fuckload bigger than 6".


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Population of Australia, circa 1960: 10,275,020
> 
> Population of America, now: 307,006,550



Population of India c. 1962 when they went metric: c. 450,000,000
GDP at the time: c. $174million

Still reckon the US is too big and too poor to go metric, when _India_ did it without much trouble?


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 13, 2010)

Shaui said:
			
		

> *Politicians* are all about addressing your wants and needs; they give you what they think you need, and don't respect what you may want.


I fixed your signature for you.  You're welcome.

It is much easier to convince people on this forum to go metric than it is to do it IRL.  I'm sure the last thing Obama wants right now is something like metrication to screw up his agenda, and the GnOP will always pretend to side with industry and the "free market" since right now they are unanimously opposed to new ideas.  I've brought this issue up in school and most of the kids I talk to are not willing to change.  Nothing is going to change until there is a push for things to change.  Unfortunately, metrication is not on any politician's agenda, and until there is a lobby for it we will continue to stick to the status quo.  This is what makes my country a mockery to others.  The corruption may not be as bad as in a laundry list of other nations, but when it comes to solving problems our politicians do a horrible job.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about when the door frames are in imperial and the doors are in metric? [...] My house was built in 1936, the builders didn't know the UK would switch to metric in 30 years time.





Unsilenced said:


> How is it the fault of the builders that the door frame was built using inches and the door built (at a later time, post metrication) using centimeters?
> 
> Should they have punched a hole through the fabric of time to foresee the coming change in measurement units?



<facepalm> You both seem to be labouring under the misapprehension that everything suddenly starts changing size once you go metric - either that, or you're REALLY clutching at straws to justify your antique measurement system. 

Do you *seriously* believe that the standard sizes of doors will suddenly change just because they're measured in millimetres instead of inches? It's about as logical as believing that the distances between cities will magically change when you start measuring them in kilometres instead of miles...

Oh, and before anyone starts: McDonalds still sell "Quarter-Pounder" burgers in metric countries - _because that's a brand-name_.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Anthroguy, you're a fucking extremist, we still have miles on the road signs and car speedometers and it's acceptable to state measurements in feet.



... and if the UK ever decides to drive on the right-hand side of the road, it'll be phased in with only lorries(1) changing over first 

(1)Trucks to those living outside the British Isles.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> ... and if the UK ever decides to drive on the right-hand side of the road, it'll be phased in with only lorries(1) changing over first
> 
> (1)Trucks to those living outside the British Isles.



I think swapping sides of the roads would cause way to many accidents.

I don't understand something though....The government says business must use the metric system to be like europe, yet all road signs are still in miles and height signs for bridges are still in feet and inches.

EDIT: Speaking of trucks, one hit the railway bridge in my town......again. My town was dubbed "Bridge strike capital" of the UK due to the number of lorries hitting the bridges in town. I swear the cops know the procedure off by heart by now, the cop cars can probably drive themselves to the scene.

Now I am just rambling on.....


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't understand something though....The government says business must use the metric system to be like europe, yet all road signs are still in miles and height signs for bridges are still in feet and inches.



I don't get it either. When I was working in the UK, I had to remind myself that "Exit 5m" meant "five miles", not "five *metres*"...

Not to mention reading once how a local council was told to change a roadsign from metric _back_ to Imperial - it's as bad as the story about a chap being fined for waterblasting hundreds of years worth of grime off his shop because _it made the other shops in the street look bad_...


----------



## the grey fox (May 13, 2010)

Who keeps the metric system down?
weee dooo.


----------



## Apollo (May 13, 2010)

I think they should switch to metric, however, Inches/Cups/etc should still be taught in school for obvious reasons.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> But it does, or you wouldn't have bothered making your first post in this thread.  You're funny, with your "I don't care about politics, religion etc." nonsense, when you clearly have a political/social agenda just like everyone else.
> 
> Goodness, for such an old snake you sure have plenty of venom.



And I note you ignore the rest of my post.  You wanna fix that?  You know, by addressing the discussion?  The term "fun" doesn't seem to translate into your lexicon, though, otherwise you wouldn't have written the above.  Are you sure you didn't just tl:dr?


----------



## Tycho (May 13, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And I note you ignore the rest of my post.  You wanna fix that?  You know, by addressing the discussion?  The term "fun" doesn't seem to translate into your lexicon, though, otherwise you wouldn't have written the above.  Are you sure you didn't just tl:dr?



I did read it.  I could fix that.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I did read it.  I could fix that.  Maybe tomorrow.



Good.  Can't wait to read it...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> No. We aren't Greece. A sovereign currency is a good thing.
> 
> However, a simpler unit of measurement is something that other democracies have been able to accomplish hastily. We tried the more gentle, gradual approach. It failed. Here's how I would do it if I were congressman Anthroguy101, Rep. MN (DFL):
> 
> ...


 
Congress better pay the factories to change their standards then, because most engineering is done with Imperial, as is Architectural drafting.

In addition to that, the government would have to take over all industries if such a move were to occur, to change the standards completely.

Which is why you should do the side-by-side deal: Teach kids in Metric and Imperial, because hopefully, the human brain has the capacity to do such a thing for christ's sake. 

It is like the people who advocate the elimination of the letter "Q" in the Alphabet.

And the Amero is a smart idea, for international trade, at least, because then currencies are interchangeable, and businesses aren't as afraid of losing money in conversions, and because, while Greece is fucking retarded, we look at the rest of the European Union (and while they are a bit too leftist for my tastes) they still have a stable currency which isn't as prone to inflation, due to the limitations which the signatory nations have agreed to in converting their currency to the Euro. 

Each nation can theoretically maintain its own currency, but have a form of multinational currency which it can use as a sort of fiat currency, to collect in the form of taxes (such as sales tax and tolls and whatnot) to use in International trade.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 13, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Congress better pay the factories to change their standards then, because most engineering is done with Imperial, as is Architectural drafting.
> 
> In addition to that, the government would have to take over all industries if such a move were to occur, to change the standards completely.



Once again, *other countries have made the switch to metric without having the government paying manufacturers to change their standards or take industries over completely.* How many times do we have to tell you that _every objection you raise as to why metrication is "too hard", "too costly" or "too disruptive" for the USA has been encountered and addressed successfully by practically *every other country on the planet?*_


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 13, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Once again, *other countries have made the switch to metric without having the government paying manufacturers to change their standards or take industries over completely.* How many times do we have to tell you that _every objection you raise as to why metrication is "too hard", "too costly" or "too disruptive" for the USA has been encountered and addressed successfully by practically *every other country on the planet?*_


 
I didn't say not to metricate.

I just said that if OP wants instant results, then he better get the government to do everything. If not, then the full transition, in the United States, could be pulled off successfully in only about 10-15 years, by which time the United States would have the materials for the industries to retool and convert their products into metric (Although, so long as houses exist that were built using imperial measurements, there shall remain a market for Imperial products, such as 3' standard doors).


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Conservatives flipping their collective shits in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Sagex90 (May 14, 2010)

America should Briticate. by that odd made up word I mean, we should (like Easog says) spell correctly


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Conservatives flipping their collective shits in 3... 2... 1...


Roose already started crying. You're a little late.


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

Sagex90 said:


> America should Briticate. by that odd made up word I mean, we should (like Easog says) spell correctly


 You can start by not making up stupid words.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Roose already started crying. You're a little late.



I can imagine Roose and Tashkentfox in the Middle Ages decrying the new-fangled foot, inch, pint and mile, saying stuff to the effect of "_we've always managed with cubits, roods, firkins, hogsheads and furlongs - so we don't need to change..._"


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

The metric system is awesome and much easier. This is pretty much a no-brainer >_>


----------



## Kommodore (May 14, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> I can imagine Roose and Tashkentfox in the Middle Ages decrying the new-fangled foot, inch, pint and mile, saying stuff to the effect of "_we've always managed with cubits, roods, firkins, hogsheads and furlongs - so we don't need to change..._"


Cubits are awesome stop h8in.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The metric system is awesome and much easier. This is pretty much a no-brainer >_>


I like to make it hard as possible for no-brainers!


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *Roose already started crying.* You're a little late.



Ohhh, I have, have I?  Should I consider this the "word of God"...?   




Mayfurr said:


> I can imagine Roose and Tashkentfox in the Middle Ages decrying the new-fangled foot, inch, pint and mile, saying stuff to the effect of "_we've always managed with cubits, roods, firkins, hogsheads and furlongs - *so we don't need to change*..._"



Indeed, we don't NEED to change, we must WANT to change.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Indeed, we don't NEED to change, we must WANT to change.



As the social worker said to the lightbulb...


----------



## Mayfurr (May 14, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Cubits are awesome stop h8in.



Just give me a firkin pint


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ohhh, I have, have I?  Should I consider this the "word of God"...?


No, because I don't want you going around and lynching anyone in my name. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> As the social worker said to the lightbulb...



You are very wise, oh Furry One...




Jashwa said:


> No, because I don't want you going around and lynching anyone in my name. :V



I'd much prefer to tar and feather, personally speaking...


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'd much prefer to tar and feather, personally speaking...


I just meant in the general "mob" sense.


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My house was built in 1936, the builders didn't know the UK would switch to metric in 30 years time.


Dude, I used to own a house built in 1949.  If the USA had gone Metric while I still owned it, I think unit conversion would have been the least of my concerns.  I had to replace all the wiring, piping, half the walls, the roof...

I wish I could have owned it longer than I did.   By the end, it looked better than ever (I completed the stone exterior it was originally was designed to have) & it had a gigabit LAN running to every room to boot.  

Damned recession.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Dude, I used to own a house built in 1949.  If the USA had gone Metric while I still owned it, I think unit conversion would have been the least of my concerns.  I had to replace all the wiring, piping, half the walls, the roof...



The previous owner obviously didn't take very good care of it then. My house isn't exactly the best, but it isn't falling down. The door frames are all in imperial, however it's no longer possible to buy a door in imperial, so unless you shave off a bit from the top it won't fit properly, the fun and games surrounding the back door continue to this very day (it won't open properly because the guy we got to fit it didn't cut enough off the top) The front door on the otherhand is too short so it lets a draught in.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The previous owner obviously didn't take very good care of it then. My house isn't exactly the best, but it isn't falling down. The door frames are all in imperial, however it's no longer possible to buy a door in imperial, so unless you shave off a bit from the top it won't fit properly, the fun and games surrounding the back door continue to this very day (it won't open properly because the guy we got to fit it didn't cut enough off the top) The front door on the otherhand* is too short so it lets a draught in.*



They make things to keep out draughts.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They make things to keep out draughts.



They don't make draught excluders that are big enough, metric can go to hell, fucking Frenchies.

(Does anyone actually know what the fuck a kilometre is? I hope some smartarse doesn't come on and say "1000 metres", I mean in real terms, like from here to the butchers or something)


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ohhh... so a metric nut on a metric bolt fits "more precise" than an Imperial nut on an Imperial bolt... gotcha!



No, BASE 10 COUNTING IS INHERENTLY MORE EFFICIENT, LOGICAL AND LENDS ITSELF TO PRECISION MEASUREMENT MORE THAN A SYSTEM DEVISED BY THE FUCKING ROMAN EMPIRE MILLENNIA AGO.  Millimeters, micrometers and nanometers beat fractions-of-an-inch hands-fucking-down.  1mm as opposed to 17/845whatevers of an inch (I know that isn't an equivalent measurement, but bear with me IF YOU CAN) is BETTER.  Romans didn't anticipate metallic strips thinner than a human hair and whatnot. 



Roose Hurro said:


> Ohhh... so, being happy with things as they are, rather than ranting on and on like a bitch, makes me NOTORIOUS.  Good job, Tycho... way to profile someone you've never met!



You've repeatedly fit YOURSELF into a profile better than I could ever shoehorn you into one.  I'm not some FBI profiler building a profile from scraps of info, I'm just READING WHAT YOU HAVE PUT BEFORE ME OVER AND OVER AGAIN.



Roose Hurro said:


> Point of fact, Tycho:  There is no "outside" world.  We all live on the same planet, we are all of the same species but of different views and cultures and upbringings.



OK, "no outside world" is BULLSHIT.  This planet is not one big happy family.  Cultures, creeds and demographics are ALL insulated to some extent.  You may logically acknowledge that Hans in Germany is a human being and a person but for ALL INTENTS AND PURPOSES he is little more than a MATHEMATICAL FIGURE to you, a number on a piece of paper.  Look up an article on the "monkeysphere" sometime.  ToeClaws or CATHulu posted it a while back, and it's pretty damn interesting.



Roose Hurro said:


> Pointing out a "flaw" in the OP's reasoning is a valid point to question, a valid point to debate.  Tell me, Tycho, what "game" are you playing?  Because you are playing a game here, whether you admit it or not.  I think others here can see the game, as well.  It doesn't seem to matter how many times I prove someone wrong, only to have them ignore my information... people calling me a "fundie" when I make it quite clear I'm not... you calling me "reactionary" when I'm not in any way interested in politics.  However, I also have no problem taking part in political debates.  For me, it's fun, because I have no vested interest... well, other than the fact I might not like the people running my Government, but then, I've never been crazy about having the incompetent hanging over my head, whether it's my boss at work or my President/Congress-critter.



First off: let me just tell you that you're terrible at lying and would probably make a poor politician.  Consider that a compliment as well as an observation, I suppose.  Second: You may choose to not acknowledge labels like "reactionary", but when something walks like a duck, looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck whether it KNOWS/BELIEVES it or not.



Roose Hurro said:


> But hey, that's life, roll with it.  And have fun discussing it with people who do invest way too much mojo into the subject matter.  You know, the very fact you use the term "stereotype" to describle "old codger" should tell you something about that "face" I play with.  Yes, play.  You do know how to play, don't you, Tycho?  After all, you did say:  *"We know your game pretty well by now, Roose."*  Perhaps it's time for me to change the gameplan?  Not play the "stereotype" of the Old Codger, and play the one of... well, I don't know... you wanna pick the new "rules", Tycho?  You wanna give me another stereotype to play "face" with?  You want some pie?



Ooh, pie.  Apple please, a la mode.  And don't go and change your game face now, Roose, I had it all figured out and it'd be a pain to figure out your next one - though maybe not THAT much of a pain, I have my doubts about you being able to learn new tricks, as old a dog as you claim to be.



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, I find your use of the terms "blind patriotism" and "global ignorance" amusing.  Thanks for the laugh.  Well, not a laugh, but a chuckle, to be honest.  You reeeally need to stop buying such tight underwear.........



Ohohohohoho that's good, you're a regular Don Rickles, you are!



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, and another thing... I will use any remotely suitable topic to express my views just as freely as anyone else here, understand?  If you don't agree with my views, fine.  No apple out of my pie.  Just don't try to present yourself as the Arbiter of Truth.  Your views are no more valid than mine.  If America should decide to "metricate", fine by me.  Doesn't affect my life, doesn't change the way I do business.



If it didn't matter to you somehow, you wouldn't have bothered making posts in this topic to begin with.  And there you go with the pie again.  Damn, and I haven't eaten breakfast.



TashkentFox said:


> (Does anyone actually know what the fuck a kilometre is? I hope some smartarse doesn't come on and say "1000 metres", I mean in real terms, like from here to the butchers or something)



From whose house to which butcher? I mean, come on, it's a unit of measurement, what do you EXPECT it to be? It's a brisk walk but not too terribly long.  You could probably walk a km in 12 min or so if you keep a brisk pace.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 14, 2010)

I made a thread about this a while back, and I still say yes.

I have a lot friends here in Austin from Mexico, and elsewhere in South America and they all use the metric system, so I use it myself to avoid confusion and having to explain more than I have to. Plus, it's just so fucking easy to use. I don't even remember how many 'ounces' are in a 'pound' or a 'cup' or a 'quart' or blah blah blah blah blah!


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, BASE 10 COUNTING IS INHERENTLY MORE EFFICIENT, LOGICAL AND LENDS ITSELF TO PRECISION MEASUREMENT MORE THAN A SYSTEM DEVISED BY THE FUCKING ROMAN EMPIRE MILLENNIA AGO.  Millimeters, micrometers and nanometers beat fractions-of-an-inch hands-fucking-down.  1mm as opposed to 17/845whatevers of an inch (I know that isn't an equivalent measurement, but bear with me IF YOU CAN) is BETTER.  Romans didn't anticipate metallic strips thinner than a human hair and whatnot.



No need to yell, Tycho... I'm only partially deaf.  As for fractions of an inch?  What is wrong with decimal fractions?  The metric system "better"...?  No, just different.  Both systems of measure work equally well in practice... in all practical applications.  Both systems are precise within their units... I've read plenty about the military conversion of weapons from Imperial to metric, the main problem between the two systems being they have no direct correlation with each other, which is why metric parts and Imperial parts are incompatible with each other.  There is always a variation in "tolerance".  This doesn't meant Imperial is less precise than metric... it simply makes clear the two systems are not based on the same units of measurement.




Tycho said:


> You've repeatedly fit YOURSELF into a profile better than I could ever shoehorn you into one.  I'm not some FBI profiler building a profile from scraps of info, I'm just READING WHAT YOU HAVE PUT BEFORE ME OVER AND OVER AGAIN.



I'm a fiction writer, Tycho... I create characters and make them live.  Had I not been honest about my age and sex, I could have convinced everyone here I was a nineteen year old girl, not a man just a few days away from being fourty-eight.  Yes, I have put bits of myself into what I've presented to people on this site in discussion, but I have also made very clear I like playing Devil's Advocate.  And don't go on as if you're the only person who's read my material.  Anybody on this site can read what I've written and comment freely... strange, though, how only a few here seem to have trouble with my presented views... seem to have latched on to me as their personal punching bag.  But, hey, it makes my time here interesting...




Tycho said:


> OK, "no outside world" is BULLSHIT.  This planet is not one big happy family.  Cultures, creeds and demographics are ALL insulated to some extent.  You may logically acknowledge that Hans in Germany is a human being and a person but for ALL INTENTS AND PURPOSES he is little more than a MATHEMATICAL FIGURE to you, a number on a piece of paper.  Look up an article on the "monkeysphere" sometime.  ToeClaws or CATHulu posted it a while back, and it's pretty damn interesting.



"No outside world" is REALITY.  We, as human beings, have created all this cultural baggage to keep our "groups" separate.  As the astronauts found out, when you're floating above the earth, you cannot see any borders... no nations... just one, big, blue and green planet.

http://www.space.com/missionlaunches/090422-astronauts-earth-day.html

Okay, found "monkeysphere on Cracked.com... thanks for the ref.  From what little I've read so far, it does indeed look interesting...




Tycho said:


> First off: let me just tell you that you're terrible at lying and would probably make a poor politician.  Consider that a compliment as well as an observation, I suppose.  Second: You may choose to not acknowledge labels like "reactionary", but when something walks like a duck, looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck whether it KNOWS/BELIEVES it or not.



Ahhh, another "Arbiter of Truth" moment, hmmm?  That you would consider the "face" I present in discussions as truth, while taking the truth I tell you to be a lie.  Good one, Tycho, very perceptive of you...

Shoot, now I'm hungry for some roast duck!




Tycho said:


> Ooh, pie.  *Apple please, a la mode.*  And don't go and change your game face now, Roose, I had it all figured out and it'd be a pain to figure out your next one - though maybe not THAT much of a pain, I have my doubts about you being able to learn new tricks, as old a dog as you claim to be.



Well, we at least have one thing in common:  Apple pie and ice cream.  Yummm.  _*drools*_




Tycho said:


> Ohohohohoho that's good, *you're a regular Don Rickles*, you are!



Strange, but I tend to feel more like Rodney Dangerfield, more often than not...




Tycho said:


> If it didn't matter to you somehow, *you wouldn't have bothered making posts in this topic to begin with*.  And there you go with the pie again.  Damn, and I haven't eaten breakfast.



Of course I would have.  And just who are you to tell me what topics I should bother posting in?  I bake my own pies, Tycho, be they apple, cherry, peach or otherwise.

Here, have a donut and coffee on me.........




Tycho said:


> From whose house to which butcher? I mean, come on, *it's a unit of measurement, what do you EXPECT it to be?* It's a brisk walk but not too terribly long.  You could probably walk a km in 12 min or so if you keep a brisk pace.



From my own experience, I understand where TK is coming from.  Being raised in the Imperial system, you become familiar with it.  Suddenly being hit with a metric measure throws you off.  Fortunately, I've owned and worked on both domestic and foreign cars, so my toolkit has both metric and SAE tools, meaning I've learned the diff between 12mm and 3/8ths of an inch.  No biggie, it's all just a matter of becoming familiar with the measurement terms


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2010)

Roose, I want to respect you, and you sometimes have the same views on things that I have, but can you please make your posts shorter so that everybody else who has a life can get the gist of what you are saying. 

Your ideas have merit, but it doesn't help your argument if the masses choose not to read your walls of text.

Thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They don't make draught excluders that are big enough, metric can go to hell, fucking Frenchies.
> 
> (Does anyone actually know what the fuck a kilometre is? I hope some smartarse doesn't come on and say "1000 metres", I mean in real terms, like from here to the butchers or something)



Try an online converter like I use.  http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_common.htmn 1 mile is = to 1.60 kilometer. I really don't see why people make such a fuss over this. 

EDIT: That site also has many other conversions. I use it to convert GBP into USD. You just search what you want to convert and find the link you need.



JesusFish said:


> Roose, I want to respect you, and you sometimes have the same views on things that I have, but can you please make your posts shorter so that everybody else who has a life can get the gist of what you are saying.
> 
> Your ideas have merit, but it doesn't help your argument if the masses choose not to read your walls of text.
> 
> Thank you.



People shouldn't be so lazy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try an online converter like I use. http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_common.htmn 1 mile is = to 1.60 kilometer. I really don't see why people make such a fuss over this.
> 
> EDIT: That site also has many other conversions. I use it to convert GBP into USD. You just search what you want to convert and find the link you need.
> 
> ...


 
Not everyone is gifted with the wealth of free time that idleness brings. 

I was busy learning today. 
Others were busy, hopefully, learning or going to work.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People shouldn't be so lazy.



This.

Read more and more often, fgts.  It's good for you.

If you've got enough time to dick around on these forums you've got enough time to read something besides a single sentence full of monosyllabic words.  Either you read slow or you're fucking lazy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This.
> 
> Read more and more often, fgts. It's good for you.
> 
> If you've got enough time to dick around on these forums you've got enough time to read something besides a single sentence full of monosyllabic words. Either you read slow or you're fucking lazy.


 
Don't think I don't read. 

When I am at the computer, though, I am reading other things, with about 5 tabs open, then I leave and go skulk about in the library. 

I gotta go in about 30 minutes, actually.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Don't think I don't read.
> 
> When I am at the computer, though, I am reading other things, with about 5 tabs open, then I leave and go skulk about in the library.
> 
> I gotta go in about 30 minutes, actually.



You're browsing FAF on a library computer?

What the hell?

Are you out of your mi- wait, never mind, don't answer that.  We know already.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're browsing FAF on a library computer?
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> Are you out of your mi- wait, never mind, don't answer that. We know already.


 
Actually, there is something called "Wifi", you know, and devices known as laptops.

Then I head home. 

Also, I log in on the school's computers sometimes in the morning under the passwords of kids who were dumb enough to throw away progress reports... on the ground... every 3 weeks....


----------



## Slyck (May 14, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Oh, and before anyone starts: McDonalds still sell "Quarter-Pounder" burgers in metric countries - _because that's a brand-name_.




Royale wit cheese.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Not everyone is gifted with the wealth of free time that idleness brings.
> 
> I was busy learning today.
> Others were busy, hopefully, learning or going to work.




My time zone is ahead of yours, I spend time in the evenings on FAF and I still have time to read a post like the ones Roose makes. It doesn't take long to read a large post.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Also, I log in on the school's computers sometimes in the morning under the passwords of kids who were dumb enough to throw away progress reports... on the ground... every 3 weeks....



/facepalm

Kids are our future.  Frightened?


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Roose already started crying. You're a little late.



Aw, damn it then.
Better late than never, I suppose.

(And yes, that's what she said.)


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Kids are our future.  Frightened?



Man, I'm still dealing with those little bastards.
I am VERY frightened for the next generation if they don't know the utter glory of Ren & Stimpy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and Ed, Edd, and Eddy and would rather watch the new shit on CN.

Yes, cartoons are making these kids retarded, I swear to God/Jashwa.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Roose, I want to respect you, and you sometimes have the same views on things that I have, but can you please make your posts shorter so that everybody else who has a life can get the gist of what you are saying.
> 
> Your ideas have merit, but it doesn't help your argument if the masses choose not to read your *walls of text*.
> 
> Thank you.



They're not "walls of text"... they're single paragraphs and simple lines of text, nicely separated by individual points.  If you or anyone else can't deal with that, shoot, what else can I say?




RandyDarkshade said:


> *Try an online converter* like I use.  http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_common.htmn 1 mile is = to 1.60 kilometer. I really don't see why people make such a fuss over this.
> 
> EDIT: That site also has many other conversions. I use it to convert GBP into USD. You just search what you want to convert and find the link you need.



Yep, I use that site when I need to convert anything, as well... have it on my Favorites list, in its own little folder.




RandyDarkshade said:


> People shouldn't be so lazy.



Indeed, but then, this "short attention-span syndrome" seems rampant these days... go fig.




JesusFish said:


> Not everyone is gifted with the wealth of free time that idleness brings.
> 
> *I was busy learning today. *
> Others were busy, hopefully, learning or going to work.



Learn to speed-read, then...




RandyDarkshade said:


> My time zone is ahead of yours, I spend time in the evenings on FAF and I still have time to read a post like the ones Roose makes. *It doesn't take long to read a large post*.



Yeah, it's not like reading a novel...




Glitch said:


> Man, I'm still dealing with those little bastards.
> I am VERY frightened for the next generation if they don't know the utter glory of Ren & Stimpy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and Ed, Edd, and Eddy and would rather watch the new shit on CN.
> 
> Yes, cartoons are making these kids retarded, *I swear to God/Jashwa*.



lol...


----------



## blackjack94 (May 14, 2010)

Considering most everything they teach you in school in a science class is metric, I'd say to hell with it. I'd rather have miles than kilometers though...I'm a little too used to that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 14, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Considering most everything they teach you in school in a science class is metric, I'd say to hell with it. I'd rather have miles than kilometers though...I'm a little too used to that.



Yep, in scientific notation, I have no problem with metric, but, in everyday life, Imperial is just what I'm used to thinking in.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

Because I actually have fun with being able to think about conversion in my head.
Just because you faggots can't don't mean jack shit.

Fuck the metric system. Other countries can use it all they want - I have no interest in using it other than to screw with people's heads who don't know jack about inches and miles - whereas I know both.

We use one way, you use another. Get the fuck used to it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 15, 2010)

Yes, but it would never happen. There would be riots in the streets XD No really. This country hates change so fucking much.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yes, but it would never happen. There would be riots in the streets XD No really. This country hates change so fucking much.


I wish I could disagree with you....


----------



## Revy (May 15, 2010)

i like my dick to be " " inches long


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 15, 2010)

Revy said:


> i like my dick to be " " inches long



it sounds a lot bigger in cm you know


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> lol...



Come on, man.
Laugh like you mean it.  Or like you just got fucked by a clown.  :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 15, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Come on, man.
> *Laugh like you mean it.*  Or like you just got fucked by a clown.  :V



LOL...?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

hell its easier more accurate and if you go to any other country we get laughed at for having our idiotic system.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> hell its easier more accurate and if you go to any other country we get laughed at for having our idiotic system.


And I ask why the hell should we care what other countries think?


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Marietta said:


> And I ask why the hell should we care what other countries think?



If you're trying to trade or do any kind of scientific endeavor, I think it'd be impolite not to care.


----------



## Marietta (May 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> If you're trying to trade or do any kind of scientific endeavor, I think it'd be impolite not to care.


I'm talking about general opinion. Not for trade. Like I said before, some people can actually convert in their heads.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I'm talking about general opinion. Not for trade. Like I said before, some people can actually convert in their heads.



And some people can't. The world isn't made up of just you.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (May 16, 2010)

Here. To get the damn arguments with Roose Hurro over.

Imperial System:
1 pound = weight of 144 pennies from when the U.S. still used shillings (the currency was base 12. 12 pennies= 1 shilling, 12 shillings = 1 pound currency and litteral 1 pound weight)

1 inch = length of some king's thumb
12 inches = 1 foot
3 feet = 1 yard
1760 yards = 1 mile (which was actually changed of an even more odd number by one of the queens of England, in order to make it make more sence)

Don't get me started on ounces.
dry ounces, luquid ounces, troy ounces. all of them used for different things and have different denominations. an ounce of gold does not equal one ounce, because troy ounces are used, which are less than an actula ounce.

Temperature:
The guy who made the ferenheit scale put a mercury thermometer in a random mixture of water, ice and ammonium chloride, and marked off said unmeasured mixture's freezing point as 0, and later used the same thermometer in water and marked ots freezing temperature at the 32nd marked degree on the thermometer.

Nothing was measured to determine where 0 would land on the ferenheit scale, just put into a random mixture, and he simply marked where the mercury settled when the concoction froze.

And don't get me started on Fathoms, nautical miles, Imperial gallons, U.S. gallons, furlongs, chains, rods, 

Metric.

1 KG = 1 litre of pure water at 0
1 KG = 1000 grams

1 litre = 10cm cube of liquid
1 litre = 1000 mililitres

0= freezing point, 100= boiling point

1km = 1/10,000 the fistance from the equator to either of the poles.
1Kilometer = 1000 meters.

Everything in Metric is logical, requires only one step to convert between scales and between size and weight.

Imperial requires many different methods of converting weight and distance/size; is a pain in the ass to convert.

Imperial is good for estimating, and medium-large distances, but shouldn't a measurement system that only needs the number 10 to convert anything, can have very small denominations that aren't binary fractions and works great as a universal means of measurement be considered better?

Also; in an imperial measurement system; for it to be standardized, every participating country would have to have an exact same sample to use to standardize their measuring tools, but this would be a problem because not each sample could be exactly the same, and not every country would accept it 
-such as when France was trying to standardize what a meter was. they attempted to make it the length of a rope to make a 1kg weight swing at the beat of exactly 1 second. England heard of it and tried this, but abbandonned it when the French offerd to callibrate it for them.-

With Metric; all anyone needs to standardize everyhthing and canibrate their instruments would to have access to either pure water, or have a merridian passing though their country, which every point on the planet has.

Metric is indeed superrior to Imperial. it doesn't matter how much you like either one, or how used you are to using either: Metric, through logical reasoning, is superior.


----------



## Kommodore (May 16, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Imperial requires many different methods of converting weight and distance/size; is a pain in the ass to convert.


Translation: "bawww math"


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 16, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Here. To get the damn arguments with Roose Hurro over.
> 
> Imperial System:
> 1 pound = weight of 144 pennies from when the U.S. still used shillings (the currency was base 12. 12 pennies= 1 shilling, 12 shillings = 1 pound currency and litteral 1 pound weight)
> ...



Nice, and I get your point... but the argument had to do with the assertion metric was "more precise" than Imperial.  And I made quite clear that Imperial nuts fit on Imperial bolts just as precisely as metric nuts fit on metric bolts.  AKA, two machines, identical in every respect except for one being made to Imperial units and the other to metric units, are EQUALLY precise within their respective units of measure.  Of course, metric and Imperial parts cannot be exchanged with each other, so these two machines wouldn't be able to interchange parts.  They would not be compatible.  But they would both be equally precise.

And yes, metric may be more "logical", but logic has never made anything "superior"... only different.  The better term to use to describe metric is "easier".  And hey, like in any system of measure ever created, someone had to set the standards for that measure, even if said standards were determined in a random manner.  You know, like someone measuring the length of their foot, and then saying, with a chuckle:  "Hey, I think I'll call this length 'one foot'..."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weights_and_measures

http://ts.nist.gov/WeightsAndMeasures/index.cfm


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Ah but to change things around would mean reteaching our young.  Remember, thanks to "New Math" many of them believe that 2+2=5...

Not saying anyone in here guys.  But I have a son who is 6 now and he drives me up the wall with some of the things they are teaching him in school.  Math aside I have been at my whits end with teaching him about his own culture.  Hollywood makes it hard enough and now with the school reforms already going on.  Well it's a challenge.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 16, 2010)

I think we should.  In fact I have thought that since 3rd or 4th grade.


----------



## Telnac (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> Ah but to change things around would mean reteaching our young.  Remember, thanks to "New Math" many of them believe that 2+2=5...
> 
> Not saying anyone in here guys.  But I have a son who is 6 now and he drives me up the wall with some of the things they are teaching him in school.  Math aside I have been at my whits end with teaching him about his own culture.  Hollywood makes it hard enough and now with the school reforms already going on.  Well it's a challenge.


Alas, I can relate.  My son is also 6.  He can't read yet, and the school seems to think that's perfectly fine... so they aren't teaching him until he "wants to learn!"  I swear, if my ex didn't decide on her own that he WILL learn to read before the next school year, I really wonder if he would ever learn!

US school system right now sucks so hardcore it's almost unimaginable.

Back on topic, Metric would be the best system to teach first in schools, even if we did stick with Imperial measurements.  Everything being base 10 makes it fit perfectly well with learning math.  Then, when the kids who are more familiar with Metric than they are Imperial measurements grow up, it'll make switching easier.

"But they won't know what they need to succeed if we don't teach them Imperial first!"  Yeah, like that really matters when they already don't know how to fucking _*read!!!*_  At least they'll know something useful if we teach them the Metric system: they'll know exactly how much the Imperial system sux!


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Alas, I can relate.  My son is also 6.  He can't read yet, and the school seems to think that's perfectly fine... so they aren't teaching him until he "wants to learn!"  I swear, if my ex didn't decide on her own that he WILL learn to read before the next school year, I really wonder if he would ever learn!
> 
> US school system right now sucks so hardcore it's almost unimaginable.
> 
> ...




true true


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And yes, metric may be more "logical", but logic has never made anything "superior"... only different.  The better term to use to describe metric is "easier".



I don't claim to be a math genius, but one thing every mathematician learns early on is that easier=better _always_. The problem with the less steps is the correct problem to right down. If you mess around with conversion that's just more shit you have to deal with.


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Alas, I can relate.  My son is also 6.  He can't read yet, and the school seems to think that's perfectly fine... so they aren't teaching him until he "wants to learn!"  I swear, if my ex didn't decide on her own that he WILL learn to read before the next school year, I really wonder if he would ever learn!



6 and not reading yet? What the fuck? This is fucking unacceptable.  This seriously does make me angry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 6 and not reading yet? What the fuck? This is fucking unacceptable.  This seriously does make me angry.



Schools are not worth the time or money these days.


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Schools are not worth the time or money these days.



The fuck they aren't.  They need to be improved, most definitely, but schooling is goddamn important.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Population of India c. 1962 when they went metric: c. 450,000,000
> GDP at the time: c. $174million
> 
> Still reckon the US is too big and too poor to go metric, when _India_ did it without much trouble?



I'm not really mentioning this to argue, but how many of those guys were illiterate in 1962? 


They only gained the right to a free public education just recently.



Tycho said:


> The fuck they aren't.  They need to be improved, most definitely, but schooling is goddamn important.



YEah, but every time they try to improve it, the taxpayers in America clamp their wallets shut and scream, "HELP! THE BIG BAD GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO TAKE AWAY ALL MY MONEY! HELP! HELP! HEEEEELLLLLLPP!!!! TOTALARIANISM!!!! ORWELLIAN!!!". Then when they win from having to pay to improve schools, they proceed to go back to bitching about how sucky they are, then act like it's because it's government run that they "Fail" while citing their l33t catholic schools 99% of the country can't go to (Because, you know, there may not even *BE* one where they live) or the private schools who're allowed to kick out the kids who test poorly so they don't drag the average down. I'm sure your school in San Francisco was awesome, dude...now where can I find the Wyoming-Town-of-about-300 people branch? Wait, what do you mean it's only in San Francisco? D:< Everyone wants our kids to have some free public schooling, but damned if we have to actually *PAY* for it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm not really mentioning this to argue, but how many of those guys were illiterate in 1962?
> 
> 
> They only gained the right to a free public education just recently.



So? if most other countries can go metric without any problems why can't the US? It isn't a case of "America can't" but a case of "America won't"


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So? if most other countries can go metric without any problems why can't the US? It isn't a case of "America can't" but a case of "America won't"




Well I would imagine most illiterate people wouldn't actually have been that affected by it. But just wondering if they aren't. I'm not in defense of imperial or attacking Metric at all, just bringing up that point. (I've stated earlier i don't mind using both if it's required)


----------



## Shiroka (May 16, 2010)

God damn I love these forums. It's like 4chan with self hating furries.

My stance: it takes 16 units for an inch, 12 inches for a foot, 3 foot for a yard and ugh... 1760 yards for a mile. In the metric system, everything's in base 10.

It's not about being lazy or doing what everyone else is doing or whatever, it's about saving time. Heck, what are you even arguing about? If you like a challenge, good for you, but I'll stay with the metric system thank you very much.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 16, 2010)

Eh. I can't "think" in Metric. Even if we converted (and we should), 6' will still be 6, not 1.8 meters.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well I would imagine most illiterate people wouldn't actually have been that affected by it.



Even illiterate people have to measure stuff, especially shopkeepers.

It's probably _harder_ to educate illiterate people in a new measurement system as the authorities can't rely on simple advertising and information documents and would probably have to arrange education classes instead...



Digitalpotato said:


> YEah, but every time they try to improve [education], the taxpayers in America clamp their wallets shut and scream, "HELP! THE BIG BAD GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO TAKE AWAY ALL MY MONEY! HELP! HELP! HEEEEELLLLLLPP!!!! TOTALARIANISM!!!! ORWELLIAN!!!".



From what I've observed, that applies to damn near _everything_ in the US. Unless it's to do with the military, of course - they always seem to get metric shitloads of cash no matter how badly off everyone else is. 

(We don't do _imperial _shitloads here  )


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Even illiterate people have to measure stuff, especially shopkeepers.
> 
> It's probably _harder_ to educate illiterate people in a new measurement system as the authorities can't rely on simple advertising and information documents and would probably have to arrange education classes instead...



That's what I thought...





> From what I've observed, that applies to damn near _everything_ in the US. Unless it's to do with the military, of course - they always seem to get metric shitloads of cash no matter how badly off everyone else is.
> 
> (We don't do _imperial _shitloads here  )



Yep. Even though in the end, even if it were privatized...you'd *still* have to pay about as much as you do in taxes (Maybe more, maybe less, who knows) because you'd wind up having to pay to use the roads anyways. (Unless you live some place where you can walk to every place you need without setting foot on the roads...of which I still doubt is possible even in places like New York)


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> From what I've observed, that applies to damn near _everything_ in the US. Unless it's to do with the military, of course - they always seem to get metric shitloads of cash no matter how badly off everyone else is.



Taxpayers don't get much of a choice about military spending, IIRC.  Besides, us 'murrikins love to shoot people and blow their mud huts to smithereens.


----------

